# Nvidia verbietet Verwendung von Geforce Grafikkarten für Deep Learning



## Freakless08 (25. Dezember 2017)

*Nvidia verbietet Verwendung von Geforce Grafikkarten für Deep Learning*

Nvidia hat in ihrem neuen Grafikkartentreiber die EULA geändert, die nun den Passus erhält, dass das verwenden von Geforce Grafikkarten nicht für Deep Learning verwendet werden dürfen.
Betroffen von diesem Passus sind vorallem Firmen die die Grafikkarten in Rechenzentren einsetzen, als auch Universitäten.
Stattdessen sind nur noch Tesla und Quadro Karten erlaubt.
Dies stößt vorallem in Japan auf negative Kritik, da dort die Geforce Karten häufig für Deep Learning eingesetzt werden.

Quelle
Treiber-EULA: Nvidia untersagt Geforces in Rechenzentren - Golem.de


----------



## Tolotos66 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nvidia verbietet Verwendung von Geforce Grafikkarten für Deep Learning*

Ist halt NV Spannend wird es mit "Zwittergrakas", ala die neue Titan. Da Diese ja auch für Deeplearning gemacht ist.
Gruß T.


----------



## Eckism (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nvidia verbietet Verwendung von Geforce Grafikkarten für Deep Learning*

Über den Treibe kann nVidia Deep Learning sicherlich sehr einfach verhindern, sie müssen dieses Feature halt nur einbauen.
Wäre dann auch so'n nachträglich hinzugefügtes Feature wie bei Apple und dem drosseln bei schwachen Akku.


----------



## Abductee (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nvidia verbietet Verwendung von Geforce Grafikkarten für Deep Learning*

Die müssen da gar kein Feature für ein Verbot einbauen, keine Firma oder Uni wird es sich trauen dagegen zu verstoßen.
Niemand will sich mit Nvidia vor Gericht anlegen.
Um das Geld was man da investieren müsste ist es besser auf AMD oder Quadro umzurüsten.


----------



## Eckism (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nvidia verbietet Verwendung von Geforce Grafikkarten für Deep Learning*

Könnte das nVidia irgendwie herrausfinden? Man wird ja nun nicht gerade an nVidia schreiben: "Wir nutzen es trotz Verbot".


----------



## efdev (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nvidia verbietet Verwendung von Geforce Grafikkarten für Deep Learning*



Eckism schrieb:


> Könnte das nVidia irgendwie herrausfinden? Man wird ja nun nicht gerade an nVidia schreiben: "Wir nutzen es trotz Verbot".



Der Treiber wird schon dir richtigen Daten sammeln


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nvidia verbietet Verwendung von Geforce Grafikkarten für Deep Learning*



Eckism schrieb:


> Könnte das nVidia irgendwie herrausfinden? Man wird ja nun nicht gerade an nVidia schreiben: "Wir nutzen es trotz Verbot".



Nvidia kommt unangekündigt in die Unternehmen und überprüft das gesamte Equipment.


----------



## Freakless08 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nvidia verbietet Verwendung von Geforce Grafikkarten für Deep Learning*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nvidia kommt unangekündigt in die Unternehmen und überprüft das gesamte Equipment.



Die Grafikkartentreiber sammeln doch schon länger Telemetriedaten (welche Programme ausgeführt werden, Hardware ID,...). Zuerst nur mit Geforce Experience, seit einiger Zeit auch die normalen Treiber. 
Wenn dann eine GraKa mal zur Garantie muss hat Nvidia doch auch die Seriennummer der Grafikkarte und muss nur noch in der Datenbank mit den zuvor gesammelten Daten die Verwendung abgleichen.


----------



## Abductee (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nvidia verbietet Verwendung von Geforce Grafikkarten für Deep Learning*

Da würd mich interessieren ob der Linux-Treiber auch Telemetrie sammelt.

Edit: Ja macht er.


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nvidia verbietet Verwendung von Geforce Grafikkarten für Deep Learning*



Abductee schrieb:


> Da würd mich interessieren ob der Linux-Treiber auch Telemetrie sammelt.
> 
> Edit: Ja macht er.



Pi-hole in einer Vm oder dezidiert 
Aber die „Telemtrie“ hat mein leider überall schon, Origin,Uplay,Battlenet. Die haben immerhin eine eigene Domain für ihre Datensammlung. Steam verpackt ,das alles in bestehende Domains die  notwendig sind (clever….) 
Ärgerlich, dass man sich vor gekauften Produkten quasi schützen muss …….

Muss ich mich jetzt glücklich schätzen, dass ich nur Amd grafikkarten habe ?
Immerhin gibts für die älteren chips nur freie Treiber (mesa) Nachteil daran, meine Hd7870 ist erst mit dem neuesten Beta mesa treiber und Rc 3 kernel 4.15 lauffähig


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nvidia verbietet Verwendung von Geforce Grafikkarten für Deep Learning*

Ich habe mitbekommen, die EULA wäre nur im neuen Treiber geändert. Mit dem alten Treiber darf man dann doch noch Deep-Learning machen, oder?


----------



## JanJake (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nvidia verbietet Verwendung von Geforce Grafikkarten für Deep Learning*

Mein Lieblingszitat von NV trifft hier mal wieder zu:

"Its not a bug, its a feature!" 

  

Was ein scheiß laden! Es funktioniert mit den Karten und hinterher wird dann still schweigend etwas geändert das es dann nicht mehr die Garantie abdeckt. Genial! So ein scheiß kann auch nur NV sich leisten!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nvidia verbietet Verwendung von Geforce Grafikkarten für Deep Learning*

es ist nur ein Problem, wenn du den neuen Treiber nutzt. Oder zwingt Nvidia auch bald, immer den neuesten Treiber zu nutzen?
Man könnte doch einfach den CD-Treiber nutzen, mit der Argumentation (bei de Gewährleistungsstelle), dass der doch auf jeden Fall der Richtige sein muss.


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nvidia verbietet Verwendung von Geforce Grafikkarten für Deep Learning*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> es ist nur ein Problem, wenn du den neuen Treiber nutzt. Oder zwingt Nvidia auch bald, immer den neuesten Treiber zu nutzen?


Wäre nichts ungewöhnliches wenn ein Programm eine bestimmte Treiberversion voraussetzt.
Aktuelle CUDA-Bibliotheken, ausgemerzte Bugs, Featureupdates, etc..


----------



## Jason1 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nvidia verbietet Verwendung von Geforce Grafikkarten für Deep Learning*

Ja, da wird Nvidia schon Mittel und Wege finden um die neuen Treiber zur Voraussetzung zu machen. 

Der Schritt Gaming Grafikkarten für DL zu verbieten hat ohne Frage mit der allgemein schlechten Konkurrenzsituation in der Grafikkartenbranche zu tun. Das würde sich NVidia in der Form bestimmt nicht trauen wenn AMD wirtschaftlich und technisch besser aufgestellt wäre. Letztendlich arbeitet natürlich jeder Konzern irgendwo gewinnorientiert, aber die aggressive Art und Weise WIE NVidia das ganze durchzieht um ihre überteuerten Workstation Karten zu pushen ist schon ziemlich frech und zeigt imo gut, dass man sich offenbar keinerlei Sorgen macht das die Kunden aufgrund der Entscheidung zu anderen Herstellern abwandern.

Das kommt halt dabei raus wenn sich ein einzelner Konzern zu stark positionieren kann, da hört dann sofort die normale _"Gewinnorientiertheit"_ auf und die reine _"Gier"_ beginnt. 

Ich hoffe jedenfalls das Nvidia damit langfristig auf die Nase fällt. Nicht weil ich ihnen schlechtes wünsche (-bin seit Jahren selber zufriedener Kunde), aber wen so ein Gebaren nicht durch eine gesunde Konkurrenz, oder zumindest durch staatliche Regulierung, eingedämmt wird, verstärkt sich so ein Verhalten zum Nachteil aller Kunden schnell exponentiell.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nvidia verbietet Verwendung von Geforce Grafikkarten für Deep Learning*

Wofür ist denn die Titan nun da? 
Einerseits ist sie ja nicht primär fürs Gaming sondern für professionelle(re) Zwecke gedacht, andererseits schränkt man nun DeepLearning ein? 

Bei NVidia schlägt langsam die Gier um sich... Blöd nur, wenn praktisch keine Konkurrenz herrscht, denn dann hätte ich auch keine 1070Ti gekauft...


----------

